# New job at Petsmart, went overboard "saving" Bettas!



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

So I recently got a job at Petsmart, as a cashier. I told the hubby I wasn't going to bring home miscellaneous pets... but after a day of watching customer after customer buy TIIINY bowls for these gorgeous fish I sort of managed to spend my entire first paycheck "saving" FOUR bettas with accompanying aquarium set ups! I wanted to post some pictures of them, as I am just enthralled with how incredibly cool they are. They all have such distinct personalities, and I don't even mind that their tanks are currently taking up about 25% of my kitchen counter space! 

The boys: a multicolored HM that doesn't quite have the 180 degree flare of a true hm, he was sick when I got him so he is currently in a quarantine tank but is doing much better! He was so pale, I knew I had to save him. 

A multicolored CT, who is impossible to get good pictures of because every time he sees me he swims to the top RIGHT under the light begging for food... he's the piglet of the bunch, with a voracious appetite. 

A marbled HM, a little bit blue/green. He is an avid bubble nest builder and rarely leaves his little corner in case someone comes along and steals his bubbles. 

A HM in a color I'm not really sure about, he has mustard gas like qualities but from what I've read he's not exactly that color. His body is a dark brown/black with blue flecks, and has brownish yellow fins with the tiniest bit of black edging. He's my newest, and so far very reclusive and camera shy! I only managed to get this picture of him by letting him flare at his neighbor, the CT! 

I've only been working at petsmart three days, and I've already managed to make at least four customers uncomfortable at their decision to buy tiny tanks and no heaters for their new bettas. I wanted to scream at one lady, who claimed that although her bettas were totally happy in their half gallon divided tank, they tear pieces of each other's fins off through the partition. HOW DOES SHE EVEN THINK THAT IS OK.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

LOL..I just applied for a job at Pet Supplies Plus..and hubby is thinking I won't have much of a paycheck working there either...I feel ya there!! Beautiful babies!


----------



## TuckerLove (Jun 10, 2012)

LOL, 
My parents would probably kill me if I got a job there, Id totally be bringing me some home. Well, maybe they wouldnt, they are allowing me to turn my closet into a betta room..lol

Congrats, all are beautiful


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

The last HM is called a chocolate. 
Pretty boys you have and I am in love with the marble guy!


----------



## TuckerLove (Jun 10, 2012)

"A multicolored CT, who is impossible to get good pictures of because every time he sees me he swims to the top RIGHT under the light begging for food... he's the piglet of the bunch, with a voracious appetite. "

That is my Marble DTHM male, he is such a pig. If I walk by his tank, he starts spazzing out and begs for food.


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww this is such a cute story c:
I would love to work at a pet store but I as well wouldn't be able to stand people buying small cold environments for the bettas...

Your babies are beautiful! And very lucky!!


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

they are alll sooo pretty! if you keep going like this your whole house will be filled =D lol


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LOL I just thought up this little scenario...

You: "Honey, dinner is ready"
Husband: *walks to dining room to see betta tanks covering every square inch of the dining room table and extension cords going every which way* :shock:
You: *walks in dining room* "ooh. Um. Don't mind thatttt. We can eat in the living room" :-D
Husband: :shock:

xD


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

LOL! You have noo idea how close I am to that EXACT scenario! I've been eyeing the table debating if there were enough outlets and space for all the tanks  Luckily, that part of the room only has one outlet and with all four tanks having three cords each, even my giant battery backup won't be enough power! I swear I'm going to have to convert half my basement to linoleum and install some shelving to house my pretties! Currently the kitchen is the safest place, because my entire house is hardwood or white carpet...


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Awesome fish! Thanks for saving them!


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

My CT is just like yours... cannot get a get pic the min he sees me he begs for food


----------

